# Soggy pucs



## Russell (Jan 12, 2013)

Hi, I have had a gaggia brera since Christmas and am on my second bag of beans, now the pucs are coming out soggy, shouldn't they be solid? Also is it natural for steam to come out of the side vents?

any help would be appreciated


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Welcome to Coffee Forums UK Russell

Steam shouldn't be coming out the side of anything, only through a steam wand

A soggy puck can be caused by underdosing.

How many grams of coffee are you using?


----------



## Russell (Jan 12, 2013)

Hi, it's a gaggia berea fully automatic


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

one reason for a soggy puck can be too fine a grind.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

As above. What dose of coffee and in which basket?


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Things to consider number

1. Is it the coffee? Supermarket beans for example can be stale before you get anywhere near them.

2. How much coffee is in the basket? This can lead to the next problem

3. Have you set the grind setting too fine due to being to little coffee in the basket?

I hope this has given you something to work with. Rather than just our comments.


----------

